# Are we going to take out Iran or wait till they nuke us?



## Crackshot (Aug 8, 2006)

Ladies and Gentlemen... Friends and Neighbors,
It is obvious Iran is not going to abandon it's nuclear quest to get the bomb. Are we going to sit around and be held hostage, like they hold the other Arab nations? No, I am not a war monger and I pray to the Almighty God that somehow peace will come, however we cannot afford to simply keep depending on the worthless UN to protect us. Dem or Rep, surely the American people must realize that Iran will use the bomb, first on Isreal and then on us. Fanatical Islamic terrorist hold no value for human life. 
I would like to ask those people who are flying today, especially any on the far left fringe, are you glad America has the right to "listen in to supecious conversations now"???? How valuable are your civil liberties?. As far as I can tell, your rights pretty much stop when you are blown out of the sky by a terrorist bomb disguised as a shaving cream can or baby formula.
We need to go ahead and preempt these terrorist before they strike us, the sooner the better!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Tex, the boys on the Political forum would really be interested in this one. Scroll down a bit and you'll find it.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

It is just like the liberal defense attorneys with perp that is going to do you harm... they want him to make the FIRST move before you are JUSTIFIED in defending yourself.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Crackshot You are 100% correct. They will hit us with a nuclear weapon the first chance they get. The will hit Israel first. I dont know if we will have the courage to retaliate. We have become a nation of cowards. The only courage you will find is in the great people of our military. We are facing a neuroses at the level of an entire society. It will only get worse until there is a final act. A primative society with an evil religion.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Nuke Iran and Iraq,get it over with!!!!!!!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I hope you don't think by launching a nuke into Iran that will solve all the problems. The bastards are living among us weren't most of the guys arrested the other day British citizens? They're all over the world blending in with the general population our lives as or grandparents knew it has changed and this is something we must now deal with it's not going to get any better!! But I do agree Nuke Iran the first chance we get then step back and say "WHO"S NEXT?" sooner or later they may get the point.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

We shouldn't nuke Iran we should openly help the youth of Iran overthrow the Mullahs, they are sick of living in the 7th century.

However if that fails then we should then MOAB their nuclear sites.


----------



## snoduf (Jul 27, 2006)

People of America wake up we are in a fight for our very lives and way of life. As inWW2(Japan) we are a nation that fights to live as against nations that fight to die.. As the most powerful nation in the world lets not sit still and let the enemy strike first. Take out their nuclear capability before they can use it on anyone. At the same time take out North Koreas also.Who in this world would do anything if we did? The UN (ha) we should close that body down once and for all. It has never done a thing that it was ment to do. China? would you bite the hand that feeds you? they are getting filthy rich off us. Russia? President Regan bankrupted them with military spending. The French? (wow). I'd tell them the next time that swastika comes across your boarder your on own. The liberal media is doing every thing it can to discredit our nation. Be careful of the Hillery Clintons,Charles Shummers, Ted Kennedys of our country one of their top agendas is take our guns. That was the first Hitler did in Germany,to protect the German people. Make a stand were losing our freedoms.


----------



## Crackshot (Aug 8, 2006)

Great responses. It is interesting that I also post on a "poker" forum and the response was almost all leftwing propaganda condeming America for defending itself. Guess there is a big difference in those that play with cards and those that play with guns.
Congrats to our friends across the pond for their dilligent work in stopping possibly the worst mass murder in modern times. Opps...forgot about Sadam and his chemicals. By the way, when are they going to hang that murdering bastard?
Hey, thanks Dad for telling me to go back and kick that bullies *** when I came home crying from school about 55 years ago. It worked then and it will work now.... if we got the guts!!!!


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

Us canadians will take care of it :lol: :beer:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

snoduf said:


> Be careful of the Hillery Clintons,Charles Shummers, Ted Kennedys of our country one of their top agendas is take our guns. That was the first Hitler did in Germany,to protect the German people. Make a stand were losing our freedoms.


Not only do they want to take our guns they are dividing this great country ours.They are turning our own citizens against each other when they should be rallying together to fight the War on Terror.IMO that will lead to our down fall before the terrorists ever get to us.There is no more important time for us to be banning together than right now.I will admit I have an evergrowing dislike of the Dems for this very reason.You can't have peace talks(John Kerry) with a people that don't even want you to exist.You can't talk peace to a people that are hell bent on wiping you off the planet.The Dems need to wake up along with every one else against this war.It isn't gonna go away.Its only gonna get worse.The only way to deal with it is to suppress it as much as we can, with fighting,there is no other way.


----------



## Bubba w/a 45/70 (Jul 31, 2006)

Here is a response that I put in on another site that where we are having the same discussion as this:

Yup, I agree 110% with you on "the fight is coming". And even then the libs are going to still be trying to figure out why the terrorists don't like us. Maybe we should just send Madonna (and the ilk like her) over to Iran and let them take care of that problem for us. I know they still would like to destroy the US, but at least we would be rid of that hollyweird BS crap first. And we wouldn't even have to work too hard at it. Twisted Evil

Unfortunately, I think the later stages of the coming fight are going to be extremely costly, in terms of lives and dollars for us. My personal belief is that we are (and have been since Beirut barracks) in the first stages. Possibly even the mid stages. But nothing has happened yet to compare to the carnage that is to come. I do rightly fear for my boys' future, and others of their generation, as the world to come will look totally different after the war has finished; and I do not believe that it will be a "kinder, gentler" place to be. And nothing in the lines of the freedoms that we currently enjoy. I have a very dark suspicion that many will give up those freedoms for the promise of peace or security, and get none in return.

I know that this enemy is totally different than any we as a country have faced before, and one that will not stop for any amount of future generations, until we are vanquished. Their vision of world domination rivals that of Lenin, Stalin, the Chinese, ect., and would mean even a more brutal domination of thought and life than any communist regime could even hope for (save the slave camps).

...hopefully I am wrong in my assumings. I, and you, know what happens when one assumes things. But the score card so far shows that this is not an unlikely senario of events.
_________________

We are talking about an article from Bill Bennett on his thoughts of supporting Isreal in the current fight.


----------



## Bubba w/a 45/70 (Jul 31, 2006)

And here is the article from Mr. Bennett that we are discussing:

***************************

August 11, 2006, 7:59 a.m.

Why Israel Fights&#8230;
&#8230;and why the U.S. must let her.

By William J. Bennett

If Jews are the canaries in the coalmine of how a civilization, state, or country will treat religious or ethnic minorities, what is Israel - the only democratic state in the Middle East, and the only Jewish state in the world? For several years now, I have been asking the question: Will our culture and the international community allow us to fight the war we need to fight to prevail? An interim answer to that question is now playing out for Israel, our international canary in the darkest of mines.

Israel, which comprises some 10,000 square miles, compared with Arab countries that total over five million square miles - not including Iran - has shown itself to be a model of democracy and decency. Over one million Arabs live in Israel with full rights of citizenship, they vote and serve in Israel's parliament. Syria wants Israel gone and Iran's president openly calls for Israel's destruction. With the exceptions of Egypt and Jordan, no Arab state officially recognizes Israel as a state. And yet, bereft of oil, Israel's per capita gross domestic product tops 24,000 dollars (compared with the oil-rich Saudi Arabia whose per capita GDP hovers at 13,000 dollars), and it remains a thriving bastion of democratic liberalism in an ocean of oligarchies and dictatorships.

Israel has been the state sponsor of no terror, has kidnapped no innocent citizens of other countries, and has fought for its life ever since it was founded in 1948 as its neighboring states have started war after war to wipe it off the map. And yet, Israel is continually asked to cease defending itself by the United Nations, by the European Union, and by a coterie of other international organizations that have called on Israel's neighbors to cease their terrorist activities and human rights violations almost never. It is an expectation of Israel that it act like a civilized nation. Fair enough. But the expectation of the terrorists is zero. A contemporary, international version of "boys will be boys" governs in the form of "terrorists will be terrorists." That is all they have to live with, and up to, in the way of judgment. Meanwhile, it is illegal for Jews or Christians to become citizens of Saudi Arabia, it was Zionism the U.N. once condemned as "racist."

While the formula for the long-sought-after goal of "peace in the Middle East," has long been based on the trope of "land for peace," where Israel would give up disputed land in exchange for peace or recognition, Israel has given up land time and again, and yet somehow one million Israelis are spending tonight in bomb shelters. When Israel withdrew from Lebanon in 2000 there was no peace, when Israel withdrew from Gaza, Hamas took over the territory and used it as a base for rocket launches ever since.

When Hezbollah attacked Israel from Lebanon last month - kidnapping two Israelis, killing eight others - Israel responded by attempting to rid Lebanon of Hezbollah. It is worth remembering that Hezbollah is a terrorist organization whose international calling card was the slaughter of 241 American servicemen in 1983. This time, Israel responded to the kidnapping and murder of its citizens the same way the U.S. responded to 9/11, with one exception: While the U.S. moved to eliminate al Qaeda and the Taliban from Afghanistan, Israel has not moved to remove the Lebanese government from power. And yet, Hezbollah is part and parcel of the Lebanese government, it has honeycombed itself throughout almost every institution and major city in Lebanon, and the government has done not one thing to prevent this.

Not only has Lebanon refused to eliminate or reign Hezbollah in over the past several years, it has instead allowed it to thrive. It has sat Hezbollah members in its parliament; it has allowed Hezbollah to operate in its capital city of Beirut, controlling entire neighborhoods. And, important and key parts of the Lebanese government - from the president to the speaker of the parliament - have openly supported both Hezbollah and Syria, one of the worst state sponsors of terrorism in the Middle East. Last week, when Tim Russert asked Lebanon's special envoy to the U.N. if Lebanon had the ability to disband Hezbollah, the ambassador answered more honestly than we all expected: "It's not in our political agenda to disband of them militarily."

Which brings us to today's war and peace efforts. Israel is being asked by the community of nations, in the form of the Security Council and elsewhere, to cease its military campaign to wipe out Hezbollah. The Security Council - where Israel has never been seated - includes Qatar, which Freedom House rates as a "not free" country. Qatar, an absolute monarchy that recently voted against sanctions against Iran for enriching uranium, is distinguished by two exports: petro-dollars, of which millions support Hamas; and the al Qaeda television network, sometimes known as al-Jazeera. Israel, by the way, has a "free" rating, on par with the United States. As for other major world bodies, the European Union, to this day, will not label Hezbollah a terrorist organization. These are the moral giants calling on Israel to disengage from its fight right now.

The flag of Hezbollah contains a rifle held above the entire globe and its leader, Sheikh Hassan Nasrallah has recently screamed, "America, America you are the Great Satan&#8230; Those who have come at night, like bats, will hear Lebanon saying: Death to America!" Hezbollah's purpose is not only an Islamist Lebanon but also the destruction of Israel and the United States. It is a wholly owned subsidiary of Iran. Iran's supreme leader, Ayatollah Khameni, delivered a recent speech stating not only that Hezbollah is "the front line of defense for the Muslim nation and for all the peoples of the region," but that "the Islamic world, and the Muslim youth in all the Islamic countries know that there is no way to confront the barbaric Zionist wolves and the aggression of the 'Great Satan' [i.e. America] except through martyrdom."

For its part, al Qaeda has joined in - and expanded - their battlefield with Ayman al-Zawahiri stating: "The war with Israel does not depend on ceasefires... It is a jihad for God's sake and will last until our religion prevails ... from Spain to Iraq." He continued, "The entire world is an open battlefield for us and since they are attacking us everywhere, we will attack everywhere." This should be clear enough to us - but is it?

Since Hezbollah and al Qaeda are speaking and fighting in universal absolutes about their methods and goals, it has become important to think about the war we are all in, in those same terms. Hezbollah and al Qaeda have defined the battlefield, they will secret themselves and their weapons in mosques and among civilian centers, they will dress in the clothing of the holy and the clothing of the man on the street - and they will make use of suicide bombers (including teenagers). The moral and universal stakes could not be clearer: If Israel and the U.S. prevail, democracy and freedom will be strengthened, it will be saved. If Hezbollah or al Qaeda prevail, democracy and freedom - along with all the moral lights - will be blown out.

Yes, Israel's war is our war. About this, our mutual enemies have no doubt. The same cannot be said of the international community. Now is the time for Israel to clean Hezbollah out of the Middle East, just as we are trying to clean al Qaeda out of everywhere else they have planted their soldiers. This is a long haul, and a dangerous war, but it will be longer and made more dangerous with appeasement and ceasefires being urged upon Israel and, for that matter, the United States.

Let Kofi Annan condemn Israel. Let ex-State Department officials wring their hands. Let the Security Council issue its condemnations if it must. But at the end of the diplomatic doublespeak and the denunciations of editorial writers here and abroad, let the countries on the frontlines, fighting for their existence, act like any normal country would under attack and save themselves. In so doing, they will save those who also strive to be normal, democratic, and free. For if Iran's "frontline" succeeds, Israel and the U.S. will cease to exist on the globe below which Hezbollah's rifle is held. And al Qaeda will cheer the outcome for its newfound ally.

- William Bennett is author of America: The Last Best Hope, the Washington fellow of the Claremont Institute, and the host of Bill Bennett's Morning in America.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

National Review Online - http://article.nationalreview.com/?

**********************************

I submitted this just so that you can get the thoughts from the "horses' mouth" so to speak.


----------



## Crackshot (Aug 8, 2006)

I am watching and listning with much dismay with regard to the upcoming "cease fire" brokered by the UN and unamiously voted on today. It is totally unblevible to me that the 2 kidnapped Israelie soldiers are "not guarenteed" to be returned {they very well may already have been beheaded as is the coustom of these murdering terrorist.} Personally I feel Israel is getting the worst of the argeement by far. The 15,000 UN peace keepers, plus 15,00 Lebonese soldiers couldn't and wouldn't fight their way out of a wet paper bag and would be outfought by one company of US Marines. Lebanon didn't enforce the first resolution 1559 and has brought much of this pain and suffering opon itself by it's lack of action and the breaking of it's word. Very sad but true. This will not deter Hezbolah from firing rockets into Israel and they will regroup and be back to their terrorist acts within 90 days if not sooner. {You heard it here first.} Hell, estimates range to as high as 30 % of the Lebonese army being "members" of the Hezbolah. Now just how the hell is that supposed to work? Is there something behind the sceens we don't know, that has America pushing for this cease fire??? Looks to me like we should have given Israel the green light to totally destroy Hezbolah, regardles of how long it takes, which they could have certainly done, were it not for the worry about the loss of civilian life. Of course Iran sits on the side lines getting off on "Mighty Israel" not being able to take out Hezbolah, which they totally sponsor and fund. Actually one must admitt Iran has used a smart strategy in inciting this conflict and getting the attention off their nuke enrichment program. Lebanon was the perfect staging center for this conflict as Israel has been fighting like a boxer with one hand tied behind his back, due to the civilan situation and world out cry about "over reaction." What a crock. If an intruder breaks into your home and you have a 22 and a 357 in the night stand drawer, which one are you going to fire? Yep, the 22 will certainally kill him hammer dead but he just might kill you, one of your kids or your wife while in the process of meeting his maker. There is no such thing as "over kill!"
It will be interesting to see the Mike Wallace interview with the leader of Iran {coildn't even start to spell the bastard's name.} $5 will get you 10 that Wallace spins it so far to the left that this homicidal maniac will come out looking like Billy Graham. I am a believer in miricles. My only son is alive today as a direct intervention of almighty God. I believe in hope. I believe in forgivness. But in my heart of hearts, I know without a shadow of a doubt, that millions of innocent lives are going to be lost if we do not take out the terrorist state of Iran. Why are commentators like Shawn Hannity, whom I like, reluctant to use the words that state, "we are going to military destroy you if you don't cease and decist? Whu doesn't Condi Rice say it plain..."We are going to attack you if you don'y cease and decist?"How can we go to 'war" when we are afraid to even say the word???
I voted for you Mr. Bush and I stood tall by your side, with tears in my eyes, when you declaired to the world that when it comes to fighting terror..."you are either with us ar against us." Millions of other Americans did the same. Have the years since 9-11 deminished that committment you made before the world that day? I believe the vast majority of true Americans stand ready and willing to make the sacrafices and face the hardships to win the battle for freedom. But Mr. President, words are like drops of rain on a windowpane, as they slip and slide into the muck and mire of the balck heart of the terrorist. So true is that old saying..."action speaks louder than words." God bless America and give America and it's leaders the courage to do what must be done to preserve our freedom!


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Crackshot said:


> It will be interesting to see the Mike Wallace interview with the leader of Iran {coildn't even start to spell the bastard's name.} $5 will get you 10 that Wallace spins it so far to the left that this homicidal maniac will come out looking like Billy Graham.


You can beleive that!

When is this interview?I gotta see this.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Crackshot you are right on. Kill the bastards now. It is very unfortunate that thousnads of civilians will perish but that is war.We must prevail. Anyone remember Berlin,Dresden, Hiroshima etal? You don't win wars by dying for your country you win by making the other poor bastasd die for his. GOD BLESS AMERICA.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

I will be very surprised if anything MAJOR happens while Bush is in office. They will wait until he is gone because they know that he has the balls to deal with them.


----------



## Crackshot (Aug 8, 2006)

The Wallace interview is Sun night, don't know the time. A lot of this could have been avoided if Jimmy Carter had not given away the store years ago. Carter was born to build houses for underprivledged minorities, not be president. He should have stuck with his calling.


----------



## Crackshot (Aug 8, 2006)

The fn' French, who are supposed to be part of the cease fire agreement disarming Hezbollah have now stated they will not "use force" to do so. It would not surprise me if they "surrender" when one shot is fired. I'm counting the hours till the rockets start raining down on Israel again. It shouldn't take Hezbollah long to redig their tunnels, restock with Ianian rockets, kidnap more Isrealie soldiers and break the truce. We should never have put any trust inthe French, as they are the most cowardly nation on planet earth.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Crackshot said:


> break the truce. .


Of course they will.Breaking peace treaties is the norm in the muslim religion.You can't make peace treaties with these people cause peace they know not.


----------



## Crackshot (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey Boondocks,
I caught 25 nice channel cats today and practiced catch and release. I released half of 'em in some hot grease. ha! I do however release all the largemouth I catch. That's why I don't bass fish much anymore.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Must not be many walleye down there if you gotta to eat catfish?


----------



## Crackshot (Aug 8, 2006)

Hold on there Boondocks, these channel cats will make you throw those walleye away. Don't recall where you are from but you may be confusing the channel cat with bullheads. These fish have beautiful white meat and are a traditional feast in southern states. There are basically no walleye in Tx as the water is too hot. They stocked some in a few lakesclose to here and I actually caught a couple while crappi fishing about 15 years ago but it was a power co. lake and I suspect they died out pretty fast in the warm water. I have always heard walleye were great eating, but take a catfish filet and drench it in a whipped egg. Then roll it in flour and slow fry it in a iron skillet on low heat. When done cover filet with a garlic butter sauce and you'll hurt yourself eating them. Of course the traditional old yellow cornmeal ain't bad. My favorite however, is to catch small ones, just barely legal {12} inches, skin 'em, gut 'em and fry 'em whole in cornmeal at 350 with hush puppies and plenty of Joe beers! Eat 'em like an ear of corn.
Did you see where 10 Hezbollah rockets already landed in S. Lebanon? I just can't believe Israel or the US thinks the Lebonese army and the UN peace keeping force is going to control Hezbollah. As I said earlier, about one third of their army is loyal to Hezbollah. The only long term solution is to take out Iran. I am a rabid Rep. but I will vote for any canidate who campaigns on doing what needs to be done about Iran! Course then they got to do it and not just talk about it. Politicians have a way of forgetting pretty damn fast, right? I saw the Mike Wallace interview with their chief psycopath last night. You could just see the hatred and the insanity in the dude's eyes. A dangerous individual for sure!


----------

